# Crusing in a Columbia 28



## Jeff P (Oct 18, 2001)

I OWN A COLUMBIA 28, AND I AM INTERESTED IN CRUISING ON A FULL TIME BASIS. IT HAS ALOT OF ROOM. BUT IS IT SEA WORTHY FOR BLUEWATER CRUISING? I HAVE READ ALOT OF GOOD COMMENTS ON OTHER TOPICS. PLEASE ALL RESPOND TO MINE.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Columbia built a number of different 28 footers. What year is yours? In a general sense, in their day, Columbias were middle of the road boats, far from being the best built boats but also not the worst. Their fiberglass work was generally considered pretty mediocre and many of their systems were pretty poorly done. Still in all the boats typically were designed by respected designers and sailed reasonably well. They are now coming up on 20-30 or more years in age and are probably becoming pretty tired. 

Off hand, depending on which 28 you have, I would be concerned about the hull to deck joint, fatigue at high stress areas of the hull, the centerboard, port lights(which were quite large and plastic), bulkhead tabbing, keel bolts, mast step structure, standing and running rigging, deck hardware, electrical and plumbing systems. 

These are posible problem on any older boat and Columbias were not exactly the best built older boat. 

Respectfully
Jeff


----------



## Jeff P (Oct 18, 2001)

JEFF H,
THANKS FOR THE IMFORMATION. MINE IS A 1967. I AM THE 3RD OWNER AS . I PURCHASED IT LAST YEAR. THE 2 ND OWNER BEFORE ME PURCHASED IT 3 YEARS AGO. THE PREVIOUS OWNERS KEPT IT IN IMMACULATE CONDITION. THE INTERIOR LOOKS AS IT DID NEW. VERY WELL KEPT FOR A 34 YEAR OLD BOAT. THERE ARE NO SIGNS OF LEAKAGE ON THE INTERIOR. CAN YOU GIVE ME A LIST OF CHECKPOINTS TO FOLLOW TRHOUGH. TO INSPECT FOR ANY APPARENT DAMAGES. THE EXTERIOR GELCOAT IS WORN . I AM LOOKING AT A REPAINT ON THE EXTERIOR.AND I WAS GOING TO REPLACE THE STANDING AND RUNNING RIGGING AS A PRECAUTION.NO CENTERBOARD. JUST KEEL. KEEL BOLTS APPEAR TO BE OK A LITTLE SURFACE RUST ONLY.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

You need to have a thorough survey. Keel bolts have a 25 to 35 year lifespan and typically rust out in the portion of the bolt that passes through the fiberglass and not in the bilge. I think that the best that I can do is the list that I already mentioned. Good luck

Jeff


----------

